# Is throwing up just yellow stuff normal?



## brittanymc

I just woke up this morning to feeling sick and I was burping as usual because I have only throw up twice.But I had to get up and run to the bathroom to throw up....when I did it was only a acid tasting yellow liquid?!Is that normal?I dont usually ever throw up ever besides being pregnant so I dont know what is normal and not....


----------



## dare2dream

im pretty sure its just down to there not being much in your stomach. the same happend to me yesterday morning when i first woke up n just horrible tasting yellow liquid came out


----------



## firsttimer1

do you mean stomach bile? when u have nothing in your tummy but are sick you will have yellow liquid called bile come out.... gross eh? I had it alot at uni during my ''socialising'' times heehee


----------



## Jen_xx

Yeah it sounds like stomach bile. Probably because you havent eaten much so there isn't much to throw up. I hope you start feeling better.


----------



## Bumbled Bee

It's just because your stomach is empty. I throw up bile every.single.morning. The joys of being pregnant!!


----------



## trulybl3ssed

I agree with everyone. It's because your stomach was empty.


----------



## Katielouisa

This happened to me yesterday! I thrown up yellow bile in the middle of the street rancid but normal! did it taste acidy after?x


----------



## brittanymc

Ok thanks guys!At first I was freaking out!I did eat chili last night at about 7 but I didnt eat anything after so maybe I had already digested it all?Idk but it was acidic and the after taste almost ,made me do it all over again!I feel better knowing others have it too!


----------



## Novbaby08

yup its the bile, worse stuff in the world to throw up it freakin burns like nothing else :( I hate throwing up and that just made it worse


----------



## Lilac_cloud

Don't worry, it's bile. It's all I threw up when I had ms. I got it at 6 weeks through til about 10 weeks, then it started to train off thank goodness. Absolute hell, wouldn't wish it on anyone. Now I'm 15 weeks and I feel normal again, don't even need to nap in the middle of the day! You might want to pay a trip to your dentist who can supply you with a paste that you put on your teeth to stop the acid in the bile from eroding the enamel. I did and I'm glad of it because your teeth sure are important! xoxox


----------



## chobette

That's stomach bile, that's all I threw up during the last couple weeks of my 1st trimester, when you have nothing else in your stomach, bile is normally what comes up. It's normal, just try to keep hydrated and if you continually have problems, talk to your midwife for the next step. xx


----------

